# Is this just a Compact Tractor problem?



## Bamabww (Sep 10, 2012)

It doesn't take very long at all for the grill to become covered / clogged with dust matter while bushhogging. I have to be very careful and clean it periodically so the engine doesn't overheat.


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

I've got a JD 2210 that in dusty conditions will do the same thing, I have to clean the grill off and clean the inner screen every so often.


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Happens with all tractors (large & small), a consequence of tall dry cutting.

When slashing (i.e. bushhogging) in dry conditions I've fitted fitted on a few of my tractors another easily removable "primary" screen forward of the grill to enable quick changes in the field - I use fine metal mesh fly type screen, a little more "dense" than the grill screen & either wire it or cable tie it on, they're cheap enough to carry 2 or 3 for quick in field changes & 2-3 are far quicker to clean than the grill/radiator at the end of the day, not pretty but effective.

Apart from the grill/radiator clogging & the danger of overheating, also be sure to inspect/clean/change the air filter frequently when "slashing" as "dusting" will kill the engine too - in a shift of c.10-12hours extra heavy running I might change out the primary air filter once (& occasionally twice) & clean the secondaries at leasy once. 

Also IMO- with that much dry debris accruing at the front of tractor I'd be sure to have a fire entinguisher available, & regularly clean material build up from under the machine & around the "bushhog", particularly away from the slip clutch/driveline - locally when it's dry there's always a few tractors lost through "spontaneous combustion" fires.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Have you consider pre filter..remove w/easy shake wash etc. than install.


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

*One way to avoid that*


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

You could switch to a sicklebar which would get your tractor out of the high stuff after the first swath


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Now that brings back memories Paul...red tractor tho.


----------



## Bamabww (Sep 10, 2012)

Paul,
I like those suggestions best!


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

Thomas said:


> Now that brings back memories Paul...red tractor tho.


Like this one?...


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

That puts little dust in ones eye thinking back.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

The only problem with the horse drawn mower is y
ou sit directly in front of the exhaust lol.


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

Rusty said:


> The only problem with the horse drawn mower is y
> ou sit directly in front of the exhaust lol.


That's NOT exhaust it's "free" fertilizer...


----------



## Mr_Phill (Mar 15, 2009)

70 hp 2006 Kubota had same issue, Mounted a couple of 1/2 in cooper pipes inside in box comfiguration with an X in the middle, it is capped on one end and has an air quick connect fitting outboard, pug it in give a couple shots on the trigger = clean grill. at the end of the day, you can connect water line to the same fitting n wash it all down without taking all of it apart.
Gotta love millwrights , we are a lazy bunch..


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Mr_Phill said:


> 70 hp 2006 Kubota had same issue, Mounted a couple of 1/2 in cooper pipes inside in box comfiguration with an X in the middle, it is capped on one end and has an air quick connect fitting outboard, pug it in give a couple shots on the trigger = clean grill. at the end of the day, you can connect water line to the same fitting n wash it all down without taking all of it apart.
> Gotta love millwrights , we are a lazy bunch..


I like your style - time saving, simple & efficient !!! Brilliant, this is definitely a project I'll get underway for retro fitting on some of our fleet!!!:headclap:.

I reckon it should work pretty well on a header too.


----------



## Panhandle_Stan (May 21, 2011)

Better watch for the EPA on Greenhouse Gas and OSHA for for not wearing the correct PPE for Methane.
LOL


----------

